# preferred form of protein



## jbt0214 (May 1, 2011)

Whey or Casein?  Is one fasting acting OR longer lasting?


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## jbt0214 (May 1, 2011)

Marat said:


> YouTube Video


 
i can never get these to play


----------



## |Z| (May 1, 2011)

jbt0214 said:


> i can never get these to play



You using an up to date browser like Firefox 4, IE9 or Opera 11?

|Z|


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 2, 2011)

Casein is a slow releasing protein so it should be taken before you go to bed.  Whey is something you would use before or post workout.


----------



## sjk (May 2, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Casein is a slow releasing protein so it should be taken before you go to bed. Whey is something you would use before or post workout.


 ^^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^


----------



## Glycomann (May 2, 2011)

In the shape of a chicken


----------



## dworld (May 3, 2011)

is beef protein comparable to whey ?


----------



## jack1970 (May 3, 2011)

Raw eggs in milk or added to protein shake is good. Eating so much chicken tuna etc can be sickening(but necessary).


----------



## feinburgrl (May 3, 2011)

Don't spend your money on Casein.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 3, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Don't spend your money on Casein.



Why do you say this? Casein has its place right before bed just as stated in this thread.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 3, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Casein is a slow releasing protein so it should be taken before you go to bed.  Whey is something you would use before or post workout.



Casein isn't slow, it's just slower than whey. Eggs are slower then casein, so is beef and chicken, etc.  Casein is basically absorbed faster than any other protein _except_ whey.  Not that there are a lot of studies out there, but the ones that do exist are pretty clear regarding how much is absorbed per hour in a 180 minute window.


----------



## Marat (May 3, 2011)

I use casein exclusively for making protein fluff. Scroll down about halfway for the recipe. I think it's relatively delicious.


----------



## Good Grip (May 3, 2011)

Use a premium protein powder and then you really start to see the difference. Whey is fast acting/absorbing, casein is absorbed slowly because it congeals in the stomach, almost clotting when it hits the stomach, thus creating a protein that absorbs much slower then whey. Once you start using isolates and hydrolyzed versions of both, you will start seeing a big difference imo.


----------



## strongab13 (May 5, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Use a premium protein powder and then you really start to see the difference. Whey is fast acting/absorbing, casein is absorbed slowly because it congeals in the stomach, almost clotting when it hits the stomach, thus creating a protein that absorbs much slower then whey. *Once you start using isolates and hydrolyzed versions of both, you will start seeing a big difference* imo.



Totally agree.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 6, 2011)

I would totally disagree. Most whey is good enough to repair muscle. Eat enough, get enough rest and put enough stress on the muscle.


----------



## strongab13 (May 6, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I would totally disagree. Most whey is good enough to repair muscle. Eat enough, get enough rest and put enough stress on the muscle.




I would totally disagree with you.NOT ALL PROTEIN IS CREATED EQUAL!

 Whey protein isolate is the most pure and  concentrated form of whey protein available.  It contains 90% or more  protein and very little (if any) fat and lactose.  Whey protein  concentrate has anywhere between 29% and 89% protein depending upon the  product.  As the protein level in whey protein concentrate decreases the  amounts of fat and/or lactose usually increase.

and hydrolyzed is even better because they are shorter chains of amino acids and are water soluble so they are quickly taken into the gut and released in the blood stream without digestion.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 7, 2011)

strongab13 said:


> I would totally disagree with you.NOT ALL PROTEIN IS CREATED EQUAL!
> 
> Whey protein isolate is the most pure and  concentrated form of whey protein available.  It contains 90% or more  protein and very little (if any) fat and lactose.  Whey protein  concentrate has anywhere between 29% and 89% protein depending upon the  product.  As the protein level in whey protein concentrate decreases the  amounts of fat and/or lactose usually increase.
> 
> and hydrolyzed is even better because they are shorter chains of amino acids and are water soluble so they are quickly taken into the gut and released in the blood stream without digestion.



Concentrated/isolate will do the job just as well as just pure isolate. The more important thing is to get enough calories protein from meat and carbs and fats like nuts, avocados and peanut butter.


----------



## strongab13 (May 7, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Concentrated/isolate will do the job just as well as just pure isolate. The more important thing is to get enough calories protein from meat and carbs and fats like nuts, avocados and peanut butter.




Bro there is no point arguing this with you any further.Obviously nutrition is important however like I said a isolate with little to no fat is going to be better for a person trying to stay lean and build muscle than a concentrate full of fat and lactose.So that was the point of our original disagreement-A person using a quality whey (ie. hydro,isolate) and isnt getting a ton of extra fat and carbs from there whey will have better results.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 8, 2011)

strongab13 said:


> Bro there is no point arguing this with you any further.Obviously nutrition is important however like I said a isolate with little to no fat is going to be better for a person trying to stay lean and build muscle than a concentrate full of fat and lactose.So that was the point of our original disagreement-A person using a quality whey (ie. hydro,isolate) and isnt getting a ton of extra fat and carbs from there whey will have better results.



Fat does not make you fat. Extra calories make you fat and concentrate is not full of fat. Whey isolate usually contains between 90-94% protein while whey concentrate has a protein ratio of 70-85%. Your should not be focusing to much on the whey and more on your whole food choices.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Use a premium protein powder and then you really start to see the difference. Whey is fast acting/absorbing, casein is absorbed slowly because it congeals in the stomach, almost clotting when it hits the stomach, thus creating a protein that absorbs much slower then whey. Once you start using isolates and hydrolyzed versions of both, you will start seeing a big difference imo.



I have to agree. I've switched to Primordial's MAP and TruNutrition Iso-ology. The difference in GI Distress and noticeable recovery is pretty impressive.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> I have to agree. I've switched to Primordial's MAP and TruNutrition Iso-ology. The difference in GI Distress and noticeable recovery is pretty impressive.



TruSceince protein, both Iso-ology, whey-ology and Trutein set the standard for what proteins should be.  I hear the PP MAP is very good just have not tried it yet.  Studies do show that concentrate is better for muscle growth than hydro-isolates, it was on Anthony Roberts site in March or April, I was as shocked as everyone else when I read that.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 3, 2011)

how many times do you think that guy said "uh" in that video? painful to watch, but i do 3 whey shakes a day usually, sometimes 1 right before bed if i hadnt eaten in the lasy couple of hours.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the whey isolates are a superior for of protein like some others said above.  Any protein is better than no protein.  Every variety of protein has it perks and benefits but I really get the most out of the Whey isolate and hydrolyzed forms though.  My two favorites right now are Gaspari Intrapro and IronMagLabs Whey isolate.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Use a premium protein powder and then you really start to see the difference. Whey is fast acting/absorbing, casein is absorbed slowly because it congeals in the stomach, almost clotting when it hits the stomach, thus creating a protein that absorbs much slower then whey. Once you start using isolates and hydrolyzed versions of both, you will start seeing a big difference imo.


 

Then you use HumaPro and realize that milk products made for cows are not utilized well by humans...HumaPro 99% NNU (net nitrogen utilization) lol, sorry Good Grip, couldn't stand not posting on one. 

I notice that Will Brink formerly of thr Brink Zone is here. Like most research we don't always agree, but I can say I have learned good insights from him as well as enjoyed reading his articles a great deal. Besst respects to you Will!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 3, 2011)

I am with ALR on this one. I am lactose intolerant and cannot have too much dairy or else lol...needless to say I tried HumaPro awhile back and have not switched. I have put on a lean lbs. of muscle while leaning out a bit. I have not had the bloat and cramps that many ppl complain about when they take whey/casein protein powders.

Also I cannot stand eating meat ALL day for my protein source so taking hp as a source of protein helps out a lot.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 3, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Then you use HumaPro and realize that milk products made for cows are not utilized well by humans...HumaPro 99% NNU (net nitrogen utilization) lol, sorry Good Grip, couldn't stand not posting on one.
> 
> I notice that Will Brink formerly of thr Brink Zone is here. Like most research we don't always agree, but I can say I have learned good insights from him as well as enjoyed reading his articles a great deal. Besst respects to you Will!


 
No worries Author I tried Humapro last year and really enjoyed it. Thought id give it another shot earlier this year and confirmed my thoughts. I also started following a modified version of Ori Hoffmekler's Warrior diet and discovered Humparo is absolutely perfect to use with it. 

I hardly ever use any type of whey anymore and may use it every so often to break up the monotony of bodybuilding protein type foods.


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

*HUMAPRO... "winning"!!!*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/129256-humapro.html

www.humapro.com

www.alri.com

Alri HumaPro Review | Facebook


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd have to say Humapro is my preferd protein of choice. since I switched from whey I've felt great had no stomach issues. as to the OP if you are looking for a slower release time ( I guessing this cause you asked about casein) just add in some healthy fats, ANPB, fish oil, olive oil, or coconut milk ( I like this withthe powder HP)


----------



## caaraa (Jun 4, 2011)

In the shape of a chicken


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 5, 2011)

During my fasting portion of the day I can have small, easy digesting portions of food and I prefer to use Humapro during this time. Im following the Warrior diet btw. Intra workout I prefer MAP and then post I have a whole food meal.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> During my fasting portion of the day I can have small, easy digesting portions of food and I prefer to use Humapro during this time. Im following the Warrior diet btw. Intra workout I prefer MAP and then post I have a whole food meal.


 
HP seems to be pretty popular with people on these types of diets. Makes sense since humapro has virtually no calories and does not cause GI problems or stress the body.


----------



## djm6464 (Jun 8, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I think the whey isolates are a superior for of protein like some others said above.  Any protein is better than no protein.  Every variety of protein has it perks and benefits but I really get the most out of the Whey isolate and hydrolyzed forms though.  My two favorites right now are Gaspari Intrapro and IronMagLabs Whey isolate.



have to agree with everything.....intra pro, tastes incredible, vanilla blended with a bit of water n ice tastes like melted ice cream.....only ef cinn roll is better imo


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

1 = food

2 = whey, for after workouts and breakfast sometimes..

3= casien + egg i have for bed time, but honestly im really tied by that time and must admit i skip out on it ALOT, so i have a tub thats lasted a really long time, this is bad i kno.

lol i meant "tired by that time" funny.


----------

